# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  " عمر المختار.. الشيخ المجاهد "

## انصر النبى محمد

الحمد لله رب العالمين

" عمر المختار.. الشيخ المجاهد "


ولد عمر المختار من أبوين مؤمنين صالحين عام 1858م في بلدة البطنان ببرقة، وقد توفي والده وهو في طريقه إلى مكة لأداء فريضة الحج .


ومنذ مجيء الطليان إلى برقة وطرابلس حتى وقت خروجهم منها مهزومين مقهورين؛ خط الليبيون قصة كفاحهم بدمائهم وأقاموا الدليل بعد الآخر على أن الشعوب التي تعتز بعقائدها وتاريخها لا يمكن فناؤها مهما تضافرت ضدها القوى المادية التي تعتمد على البندقية والمدفع وإزهاق الأرواح، وقد انتشر في طول البلاد وعرضها خبر اعتداءات الطليان على برقة وطرابلس، وكان في مقدمة الذين خفوا لنجدة العثمانيين والالتحام مع العدو في برقة المجاهد عمر المختار، تولى عمر المختار قيادة (الجبل الأخضر) ثم أسندت إليه القيادة العامة للمجاهدين، ولم يتردد هذا البطل المغوار في قبولها، فشكل جيشا وطنيا جعل من خطته التزام الدفاع والتربص بالعدو، حتى إذا خرج الطليان من مراكزهم انقض المجاهدون عليهم فأوقعوا بهم شر مقتلة وغنموا منهم أسلابًا كثيرة؛ أمدتهم بالكثير من الأسلحة والعتاد مما كانوا في حاجة ملحة إليه .


ثم لجأ الطليان إلى محاولة زرع بذور الشقاق بين المجاهدين، كما حاولوا استمالة السيد عمر المختار نفسه وعرضوا عليه عروضًا سخية من الأموال الطائلة، وأغروه بالجاه العريض في ظل حياة رغدة ناعمة، ولكنهم لم يفلحوا، واستطاع الطليان بعد احتلال الجغبوب عام 1927م أن يقطعوا السبل بين المجاهدين في الجبل الأخضر وبرقة وبين مصر من الناحية الشرقية، وبين مراكز السنوسية الباقية في الجنوب فوضعوا المختار والمجاهدين في عزلة تامة في الشمال .


*فهل وهن المختار وضعف ووجد اليأس إلى قلبه سبيلاً ؟ كلا بل إن الأحداث لم تنل منه شيئا.. وكان يبتسم ابتسامة الواثق بربه المؤمن برسالته، بل إنه واصل الجهاد رغم الظروف والنتائج.. وفي خلال هذه الظروف السوداء القاتمة ظل يشن الغارة بعد الغارة على درنة وما حولها، حتى أرغم الطليان على الخروج بجيوشهم لمقابلته فاشتبك معهم في معركة شديدة استمرت يومين كان النصر فيها حليفه .


ولما أراد الله أن يختم له بالشهادة ذهب كعادته في نفر قليل يقدر بأربعين فارسًا، يستكشف مواقع العدو، ويتفقد مراكز إخوانه المجاهدين، ومر بواد صعب المسالك كثير الغابات، وعلمت به القوات الإيطالية بواسطة جواسيسها، فأمرت بتطويق الوادي، فما شعر المختار ومن معه إلا وهم وسط العدو، ودارت معركة، وعلى الرغم من كثرة عدد العدو واحتياطاته فقد تمكن المجاهدون من خرق صفوفه ووصلوا إلى غربي سلطنة.. ففاجأتهم قوة طليانية أخرى، وكانت ذخيرتهم على وشك النفاد، فاشتبكوا في معركة جديدة قتل فيها جميع من بقي مع المختار، وقتل حصانه أيضا ووقع عليه، فتمكن من التخلص من تحته، وظل يقاوم وحده إلى أن جرح في يده، ثم تكاثر عليه الأعداء وغلب على أمره، وأسروه وهم لا يعرفون من هو. ثم عرف وأرسل إلى سوسة، ومنها أركب الطراد إلى بنغازي حيث أودع السجن .


وجاء الطليان بالسيد عمر المختار إلى قاعة المحكمة مكبلا بالحديد وحوله الحرس من كل جانب.. وكانت محاكمة صورية شكلاً وموضوعًا، وكانوا قبل بدء المحاكمة بيوم واحد قد أعدوا (المشنقة) وانتهوا من ترتيبات الإعدام وتنفيذ الحكم قبل صدوره.. لقد استغرقت المحاكمة من بدئها إلى نهايتها ساعة واحدة وخمس عشرة دقيقة، وصدر الحكم بإعدام المختار.. فقابل ذلك بقوله : " إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ " [البقرة:156] .


وفي صباح يوم الأربعاء 11سبتمبر 1931م نفذ الطليان حكم الإعدام شنقا في الشيخ عمر المختار.. وعندما وجدوا أنه لم يمت أعادوا عملية الشنق مرة ثانية. وكأنما الرعب يملأ قلوبهم من البطل حتى وفاته، فما إن أتموا عملية الشنق حتى نقلوه إلى مقبرة الصابري بناحية بنغازي، ودفنوا جسده الطاهر في قبر عظيم العمق بنوه بالأسمنت المسلح، وأقاموا على القبر جندًا يحرسونه زمنا طويلا خوفا من أن ينقل المواطنون جثمانه الطاهر .


ولو فتح المختار لليأس قلبه, وانهزم عند أول عقبة لما انطلقت بذرة الجهاد من بعده حتى نالت ليبيا استقلالها وطردت الاستعمار الإيطالي من أرضها, وهكذا هم العظماء نفوسهم تتعلق دوما بخالقها ومن كان كذلك فلا يمكن أن يعرف اليأس إلى قلبه طريقا .*

----------

